# The Church stole much of our History.



## liqouriceandhorses (Dec 23, 2020)

In this thread i thought we can discuss the three branches of *Semitic religion*. Judaism, Christianity and islam. And how the PTB used, and most probably are still using them, to steal our true history and keep us oblivious.

It seems to me, like even in a place like this, so many people dont question the bloody cult made big by the merchants and knights.
With fire and death for those who refused. (Asylums filled this purpose later on i´m sure, as part of the legacy of stealing history).
​




The three branches of modern church, with a one all mighty god, stole our history and made them great wealth as we succumbed under the new world order of ignorance.
If you look at the symbols, the main stories etc, it becomes clear it is nothing more than recycled stories of old. Adapted to suite the current
rulers that holds the fascis. It is based on *Mithraism and Zoroastrianism.* As well as many local feasts and legends that the Christian branch presents as their own original history.
The most prominent story for the west might be the one of the Sun of Virgin Birth. As can be found in older religions.



 


- The original of this new era, Jews.  Allegedly a small group of people based in what we know today as Israel, that mutilated their males to please god. Etc.
(Sepher´s latest video was fantastic, but I think he missed an open goal here.)
As so many legends surrounding them, the two main signs they use is of questionable origin. Here is the Meduza-styled "Menora" found in an area that would
have been also inhabited by the Khazars in todays Russia. (One of many Rus-countries.)




- The islamic branch hiding the truth about Giza´s age, purpose and origin, as well as many other monuments in Arabia. For example, here we have mr. Hawass still keeping the gates closed for science, probably protecting the states who stole many arty facts from the area at the same time. And the very poor but once also very powerfull Daesh doing their part.



 


- After years of percecution of the old spiritual ways, Christianity only gained traction around early to mid 1800´s imo. 
Including transforming or building new christian churches on old sacred, energy grid lines.
Of course, in Russia, after the bolsjeviks took over,  they dismantled the churches. But most bolsjeviks leaders were of Jewish clans. And they still are some of the most richest Men in today´s russia. And since the Soviet empire fell, the church is indeed very influential. They stole the history in Eastern europe, often blaming the Germans and the native wealthiest.
Also they created the term "New Sibiria". What was the old one? Tartarian cities? (Novosibirsk)
Maybe this was the take over, since the people of the north never been big fans of semitic religion.

-Church in sweden without any crosses, while on painting, crosses starting to appear on the same church, also its depicted as in "earlier years".




 


- This thesis includes the subject of strange dating on old documents and maps as well. For example "year 812" instead of "year 1812"
and the silence regarding starforts. It simply does not fit their narrative. Maybe the people further away from centre were slow to catch on with what year it was suppesed to be? As well as

Im positive the horned, wild savage vikings, is a picture painted by the very same church when it took control over scandinavian area.
The Gothic people originated in southern scandinavia / around the baltic sea. Before todays nations was formed and uniformed. They built and made trades all over europe down to where they met the moors and theire societies.
There is a belt of onion dome "churches" from sibiria to Norway still to this day, and some Norwegian churches looks almost as asian / eastern russian temples.  These also have big bells, not like modern churches. Its not the same stuff
And localy, since the church is loosing members and its power, while still being filthy rich, PTB here are starting to push the agenda that we, in scandinavia atleast. have *no *history.. Jesus. F. Christ.


Speaking of symbols. Here are the Finns going all in on ancient.



​At Religion are lies and* false teachings* imo. What do you think?


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 23, 2020)

The onion-shaped churches can also be found in Alaska.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Dec 23, 2020)

liqouriceandhorses said:


> Speaking of symbols. Here are the Finns going all in on ancient.
> 
> View attachment 4352​At Religion are lies and* false teachings* imo. What do you think?




Found this in my archives, related:


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 23, 2020)

You will find a lot of similar posts on the forum which cement the theory of how the PTB stole/changed our history.


----------



## Feck (Dec 23, 2020)

So all you have to do to prove it is all based on mithra/zoroaster/yima is to find the first and second vara and the flood. Since God made them they are still there perfectly preserved. That's dogma #1

it's dogma#1 because the Catholics already found it and Constantine was born across the river from it.


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 23, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> The onion-shaped churches can also be found in Alaska.


And in Bavaria, supposedly the most"catholic" part of Germany.


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Dec 23, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> The onion-shaped churches can also be found in Alaska.



Amazing. "Old new east Sibiria."
If there are any russians here, or anyone well read in russian story: How did Novosibirsk get its name? Maybe it got that name at the same time as New Archangelsk got its name. 
It seems like Sibiria and Russan America (Alaska) progressevly came to be after the napoleon war (wich they maybe fought together), and the Tartary boarders moved south, as China starts to appears as a unified country as well.
View attachment 1730_map_of_the_Russian_Empire_by_Philipp_Johann_Strahlenberg.jpg​


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 23, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> You will find a lot of similar posts on the forum which cement the theory of how the PTB stole/changed our history.



Missing @Mabzynn and @KD_1.0 and other heavy hitters...


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Dec 25, 2020)

Restructured Vatican. Repurposed Vatican. A hole-y site maybe, not holy.
The other two sites are carthage and Sakai.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 25, 2020)

liqouriceandhorses said:


> View attachment 4422​Restructured Vatican. Repurposed Vatican. A hole-y site maybe, not holy.
> The other two sites are carthage and Sakai.
> View attachment 4423View attachment 4424​


Sakai today,


----------



## VLAD (Jan 20, 2021)

liqouriceandhorses said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > The onion-shaped churches can also be found in Alaska.
> ...


before thats name have been (Novo-nikolaevsk) till 1926
the city was founded in 1893
but already in 1899 has builded this.
made of red brick, quite a large building.
And im pretty sure thats here have something interisting. Not from nothing we are have here is  State Research Center of Virology and Biotechnology VECTOR. Here have been big explosive in 2019 before start epedemic


----------



## tobyahnah (Jan 21, 2021)

liqouriceandhorses said:


> In this thread i thought we can discuss the three branches of *Semitic religion*. Judaism, Christianity and islam. And how the PTB used, and most probably are still using them, to steal our true history and keep us oblivious.
> 
> It seems to me, like even in a place like this, so many people dont question the bloody cult made big by the merchants and knights.
> With fire and death for those who refused. (Asylums filled this purpose later on i´m sure, as part of the legacy of stealing history).
> ...


Your opening line: "In this thread i thought we can discuss the three branches of *Semitic religion*. Judaism, Christianity and Islam. And how the PTB used, and most probably are still using them, to steal our true history and keep us oblivious.' is telling.

In my opinion, all is not lost and indeed you have much to look forward to and be optimistic about.
Semitic, Shemite, from Shem, is nothing like what Shem or his forefathers practiced.
So much more, or less, are Christianity, Judaism and Islam.
You are so very correct when stating that all religions are false though not necessarily as pointed or intentional lies of the 'believers'.
Religion and reliquary share the same root as relics: Just remnants having a very limited relationship with their source, though it may be fundamental. So often misinterpreted or even misrepresented on purpose. Vested interests?
Who are the vested interests? Well, who have the most investments?
As I just expressed elsewhere on SH we must get to the fundamentals of our language(s) in order to wade through the BS, or incorrect transliterations of our well meaning, sometimes, forefathers, and mothers, in order to get to the Truth (Ps. 119:142, 151) .
If we will do that, and I do so to the best of my time and ability, I feel very confident based on results, that we will make progress to discover the 'Truth'.
Before so much else must be addressed please let me say:
The emblem you share, the Swastika, is most likely an ancient emblem meant to contain the thought construct, in a simulacrum, of Hyper Borea; an extant or extinct, maybe, temperate portion of the Northern regions.
It seems probable, but not conclusive, that all languages and religions proceeded forth from there. 
That is not yet my conclusion or re-beginnings but trending; if you will.

You asked, I answer:
We have been intentionally misled into a great deception designed to enslave us for the production of gold for supposed gods who will come to collect it at some point and reward the collectors with eternal life.
Sounds great. I will buy in!
Not!

That is entirely the construct if you look at it from that perspective.
For eons now:
Who controls the wealth of the world and what do they intend to do with it?

Their graves, and temples, same thing, tell us exactly: Buy their way into heaven with gold. Damn my sins; am I not righteous? 
NOT!

As they say, the devil is in the details.


----------



## Mabzynn (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah it was pretty much everywhere. Only location I really can't find overwhelming evidence of is W/SE/S Africa.





However there's items like these that indicate it was there as well -

Congo scarification -





The Akan/Ashanti/Baule in Western Africa -







I guess these were seen in Angola along with a few academic papers discussing swastikas being found in Angola -


----------

